# Chuck Jaw compatability



## procell (5 Oct 2013)

Anyone with one of these chuck can tell me if the Supernova jaws are compatible?
Charnwood W836
Vicmark VM100
Record RP4000
Rutlands Dakota XT700
Warco 9405
Craft Supplies CS400
Fox FX4000


----------



## Spindle (5 Oct 2013)

Hi

The list you seem to have cut and pasted from the Charnwood Viper 3 chuck indicates that all of these jaws are compatable with each other - the Teknatool Supernova chuck jaws will be compatable with all of them

Regards Mick


----------



## procell (5 Oct 2013)

Thanks Spindle. I think I should have asked the opposite question. I have seen a set of Charnwood Cole jaws for £35. Half the price of Nova ones and was wondering if they will fit a supernova2. I did message the seller and they said No but I thought most of the chucks mentioned would take Nova jaws so it should work Visa versa.


----------



## Spindle (5 Oct 2013)

Hi

Supernova 2 is how Record Power re-badged the RP4000 - it is essentially the same chuck and therefore the Charnwood Cole jaws will fit if they are compatable with your list.

Regards Mick


----------



## tekno.mage (5 Oct 2013)

The Vicmarc VM100, Record Power RP4000 and Fox FX4000 all take the same jaws - but they will not take Supernova jaws. I use Vicmarc VM100, RP4000 and FX4000 chucks & jaws myself but also have Supernova & Patriot jaws for a Sorby Patriot chuck - and the two systems are not compatible.


----------



## procell (5 Oct 2013)

Thanks Kym. That seems to confirm what the seller says. What seems to be needed is a spreadsheet with all the chucks and which jaws they will take.


----------



## alexf (6 Oct 2013)

I have a Fox 4000 and a Sorby Patriot chuck and find that the jaws are fully interchangeable. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## procell (6 Oct 2013)

Alex
Are you seating the jaws fully into the sliders or just locating them by the screws? I know its probably a silly question but then you can never tell.


----------



## Spindle (6 Oct 2013)

Hi

I have mailed Record Power querying jaw compatability, as it is my understanding that the RP4000 and Supernova 2 use compatable jaw systems - I will post their reply on receipt.

Regards Mick


----------



## tekno.mage (6 Oct 2013)

alexf":1kwl06vr said:


> I have a Fox 4000 and a Sorby Patriot chuck and find that the jaws are fully interchangeable. Am I doing something wrong?



That's weird - so do I and the jaws are defionitely not interchangeable - the screw holes are in different places! I'd imagine the Patriot chuck has not changed it's jaw carriers - but maybe there is a different type of Fox FX4000? I have 2 of these both bought in around 2009 and although the jaw carriers and jaws are the same between the two chucks, the 1" x 8tpi back plates and inserts for them are different depsite them being purchased only 6 months apart.


----------



## dickm (6 Oct 2013)

procell":3hzbwyp5 said:


> Thanks Kym. That seems to confirm what the seller says. What seems to be needed is a spreadsheet with all the chucks and which jaws they will take.



I started to compile one of these, but it just got too complicated and couldn't work out how to post a table on here. If anyone knows a simple way to do this, will be happy to have another try


----------



## procell (6 Oct 2013)

Perhaps a link to a web page with the spreadsheet would be the easiest way Dick


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Oct 2013)

I posted a spreadsheet the other day in a planar/thicknesser post.

Simply snip the open spreadsheet using the snipping tool (free with windows). Paste it into Paint (free with windows) or Photoshop or other drawing package and "save as" a jpg. Then you can attach it within post as if it were an image.


----------



## Robbo3 (7 Oct 2013)

dickm":oojeu0aa said:


> I started to compile one of these, but it just got too complicated and couldn't work out how to post a table on here. If anyone knows a simple way to do this, will be happy to have another try


See Eric The Viking's post & my reply in this thread,
- post742200.html#p742200

HTH


----------



## CHJ (7 Oct 2013)

dickm":1m33xffx said:


> I started to compile one of these, but it just got too complicated and couldn't work out how to post a table on here. If anyone knows a simple way to do this, will be happy to have another try




They are possible with the appropriate code but not easy to edit in situ.

post445422.html#p445422

Can be done off site with a plain text editor like notepad but again not easy.

Perhaps a call to *Newbie_Neil* is in order, to see which editor he uses.


----------

